# Do you like Sea Salt & Vinegar Potato Chips?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't eat them all the time, because chips in general have too much fat and are unhealthy....but when they're on sale sometimes I buy some.  Today I bought some Lays brand, and I also like the Kettle brand.  When I first tasted them years ago, I was so surprised at the unique flavor...but it quickly grew on me.  :fat:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had salt and vinegar on potato chips before, but I have not tried the ones with sea salt. I am sure they would be delicious !  I love vinegar on French fries, and alway have the malt vinegar on fish and chips .
sea salt is becoming more popular, and since it is so much healthier, and seems to even have a distinctive flavor, I am glad that they are using it for more things .
I seldom buy potato chips because of the salt and oil, but at least if they have real sea salt, that is much better.
I wish that hamburger stands still made French fries out of real potatoes like we used to get along with our cheeseburgers.
They were so much better than the processed things they serve everywhere nowdays.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Salt and Vinegar were all we ever had on chips (fries), what you call chips we call crisps, and that was the original flavour of those too when I was a kid and still ate them.    I remember the first time I ever saw someone put tomato sauce (ketchup) on chips/fries I was appalled! 

 
Still prefer the plain old salt and vinegar crisps on the rare occasion I eat them.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 1, 2013)

_I prefer the flavour of rock salt & sea salt, i only put salt on my chips and dip some of them in ketchup, with the packets of Smiths chips i hardly ever have them as they are too salty like most processed foods._


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

You're right there Jilly, they are MUCH saltier now than they used to be.


----------



## Katybug (Oct 1, 2013)

They have become my favorite flavor and I love them Kettle cooked.  Just bought some this weekend, but try to eat them as rarely as possible.  So hard, as they're totally addictive!


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 1, 2013)

We rarely eat any kind of chips. When we do I prefer plain ones.

Most of the time when we want chips we buy corn tortillas and fry them ourselves. That gives us control of what kind of oil they are fried in and how much salt is added. We make salsa and/or guacamole to go with them.


----------



## terra (Oct 1, 2013)

Sea salt is no different to any other salt ... salt is sodium. isn't it ?

*Sea salt might be sold as nature's bounty – "straight from the sea" – but the health claims don't hold up. For example:*


*"Sea salt is healthier because it's sun dried and chemical free":
Since sea salt, like table salt, is essentially sodium chloride (a chemical) it is untrue to describe it as "chemical free". The most harmful chemical in table salt is the same as in sea salt: sodium chloride.*
*"Sea salt is healthier because it's unprocessed":
While it's generally true that unprocessed foods are much better for you, it's not in this case. Sea salt, in spite of its raw state, still raises your blood pressure.*
*"It's the minerals in sea salt that are good for you":
Sea salt is unrefined – it contains extra minerals, like magnesium and boron, which our bodies need in minute quantities. The tiny quantities affect taste, but are only beneficial when people have deficiencies that cause disease – not the case in Australia, says Neal. Iodine deficiencies do occur in Australia, but there's no more iodine naturally occurring in sea salt than in regular salt. And in any case you can buy iodised versions of both. (Other good sources of iodine are dairy products, seafood, kelp (seaweed) and eggs. Supplements are also available.)*

Sourced from this site:

http://www.abc.net.au/health/talkinghealth/factbuster/stories/2010/11/23/3073792.htm


----------



## That Guy (Oct 1, 2013)

No, no and no.  I like my chips plain.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't buy the sea salt & vinegar (or sea salt and cracked pepper)  potato chips very often ... but they sure are _crunchy! _
I like them, but just don't buy them unless someone else is around to help eat them..


----------



## nan (Oct 1, 2013)

I love them but as you say SeaBreeze, not good for you, I do have some now and then though.


----------



## Ivanchuk (Oct 19, 2013)

I love them! Especially the Pringles brand.


----------



## RedRibbons (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes, I like them. I like vinegar on my collard greens also.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

terra said:


> Sea salt is no different to any other salt ... salt is sodium. isn't it ?



Sodium chloride, to be precise. Actually, "salts" refer to a wide range of chemical compounds, of which sodium chloride is only one. 

But yes, it's true that essentially sea salt and regular "table salt" are both sodium chloride, and the only difference is in the trace minerals, the appearance and the taste.

To answer the OP question ... WHY would you want to take two of the most aggravating compounds on the face of the earth - salt and vinegar - place them on fried pieces of potato and call it a TREAT?!? Did you ever eat a handful of salt? Take a big swig of vinegar? Did you really LIKE how they tasted?

If so, I'm un-friending you on Facebook and black-listing your email address. layful:


----------



## drifter (Nov 26, 2013)

I like the Sea salt and Course ground Black Peppeer.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the Kettle type chips too. They can be a little rough to eat with my teeth, or should I say, lack of teeth. Not too much for the favored chips, just good old salted ones.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 28, 2013)

I love sea salt and vinegar potato chips too ( sorry Phil). I prefer Cape Cod.


----------



## Katybug (Nov 29, 2013)

RedRibbons said:


> Yes, I like them. I like vinegar on my collard greens also.



Southerner here, do people really eat collard greens without vinegar??!!  

I'm a big Sea Salt fan, thinking it is somewhat better for me as much salt as I consume.  But 'til b/p presents a problem, it is what it is on this end.


----------



## OniaYover (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but as I get older, I feel that my taste buds are getting duller, so I tend to gravitate towards foods with stronger/sharper tastes.  I absolutely love salt and vinegar chips.  I should definitely hold back on them some though....


----------



## Katybug (Dec 21, 2013)

OniaYover said:


> I don't know about you guys, but as I get older, I feel that my taste buds are getting duller, so I tend to gravitate towards foods with stronger/sharper tastes.  I absolutely love salt and vinegar chips.  I should definitely hold back on them some though....



Sorry about your duller taste buds....I thought it was just me!  There is a distinct difference for me than when I was younger. I use twice the amount of flavorful things like mustard, etc. than I once did.  Otherwise, I can't taste it. :distress: 

By the way, things are going at breakneck speed at my place and I don't remember welcoming you.  I would rather welcome you twice than not at all....we're glad you're here!  Happy holidays!


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 21, 2013)

OniaYover said:


> I don't know about you guys, but as I get older, I feel that my taste buds are getting duller, so I tend to gravitate towards foods with stronger/sharper tastes.  I absolutely love salt and vinegar chips.  I should definitely hold back on them some though....




Never thought of it before, but yes, that must be it!  No wonder I'm enjoying horseradish sauce on roast beef sandwiches now, when I never did before .. lol
And do love those sea salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> To answer the OP question ... WHY would you want to take two of the most aggravating compounds on the face of the earth - salt and vinegar - place them on fried pieces of potato and call it a TREAT?!? Did you ever eat a handful of salt? Take a big swig of vinegar? Did you really LIKE how they tasted?
> 
> If so, I'm un-friending you on Facebook and black-listing your email address. layful:



To answer the OP question...or ask another???   Our bodies are made up of salt, just taste your tears when you try to unfriend someone on facebook, who never registered with that nanny social nightmare.  I never ate a handful of salt, but I'll take a half teaspoon now and then of baking soda for heartburn, or raising the body's alkalinity pH.

I have taken big swigs of vinegar, usually Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, many health benefits there also.  White vinegar too, helps cleanse the system, you should try it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2013)

I hear that Kettle Chips has a Sea Salt and Balsamic Vinegar chip out now.  I doubt if I'll like it, probably has a sweet taste to it, but I'll try it once just out of curiosity. :suspicion:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> To answer the OP question...or ask another???



Well ... you know what happens ... one question leads to another ... 



> Our bodies are made up of salt, just taste your tears when you try to unfriend someone on facebook, who never registered with that nanny social nightmare.



I do not cry. If I did, my tears would cure cancer. 



> I never ate a handful of salt, but I'll take a half teaspoon now and then of baking soda for heartburn, or raising the body's alkalinity pH.



Baking soda has an entirely different taste - it's like the difference between swallowing a mouthful of seawater and sipping a Cabernet Sauvignon.



> I have taken big swigs of vinegar, usually Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar, many health benefits there also.  White vinegar too, helps cleanse the system, you should try it.



Now THAT is where I draw the line. I have an odd aversion to vinegar - maybe it's from my childhood Easters when Mom would use it when boiling the eggs, or maybe I associate it with cleaning out coffee pots, or that horrible, horrible accident in 10th-grade Chemistry where I dropped the gallon of concentrated acetic acid ... layful:


----------

